# A different paracord wrap for handles



## booter (Jan 23, 2010)

''I just posted this at another site, so I'm spreading the info. around.''

I have lots of years of wrapping paracord on handles; knives, walking sticks, staffs, shovels, axes, etc. 'learned from years of working with martial arts training [the wrapping style 'Tsuka-Maki' has been around for centuries]. Handles for weapons and tools/work implements are common in asian cultures, the Japanese Samurai swords/knives/weapons - refined their handle wrapping to an art form. The Japanese style uses 2-colors/materials or more, for texturing and configuring the handle shapes, ''on my knives/machetes I use an 'underwrapping' of 2mm. braided nylon cord, beneath the 5mm. paracord top surface.'' This gives you extra cord, without having to strip apart the paracord [kernmantle 7-strand] core, this adds very minimal bulk to the actual handle, and helps to stabilize the handle cord from shifting during heavy use. Also when building up the handle, I'm able to contour the handle-shape by using 'stick-on VELCRO' round/square dot patches to build up; finger grooves, palm swells, high/low areas, on the handle and everything is hidden underneath the wrappings.


----------



## vn6869 (May 5, 2010)

Great, now just exactly are you getting to?
Was there supposed to be a video or something, appreciate the info, but feel like I missed something - like how-to.


----------



## booter (Jan 23, 2010)

No mystery here, no video, nothing else. If you've wrapped before, all you're doing now is a second layer, if you haven't wrapped - then you watch YouTube, if you plan on using the paracord in an emergency situation ''now you've got twice as much cord to work with.''


----------

